# Bloody Water Fountain



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have built a 3 tier water fountain. Its 12 feet in diameter. I have 2 things I want to do to it this Halloween season. Turn it red and produce fog in it. I would like to dye the water as a red flood light doesn't look as good as dye. So If anyone can advice me of some product to do this, that would be great. Food coloring isn't a good option as it stains. The second thing I want is fog coming out of it and rowing over the perimeter wall. Dry Ice probably wont work that good. I was looking into a pond foger but didn't know if I could get something that could produce enough fog for a 12 foot diameter. Thank you in advance for helping me out on this killer project. Here is a picture of the fountain at night. I used night vision along with the spot light that illuminates it.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice fountain. I wish I had it in my yard!
I'm not sure what to use as a dye but whatever you use make sure it isn't going to stain the fountain.

Jim


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

humm was gonna say food or cake coloring....i used it for 3 years in my small fountain and was able to clean it up easy afterwards.....

a pond fogger or mister with about 10 heads (dont know in english if it is what its called) would be powerfull enough i would think but then again if it is windy it will not stay ......i have asked around for pond foggers and thats what i been told....

your fountain looks very awsome , do you have a day pic ? i wanted to build one for our haunted manor but decided on the hearse for this year.... and also wanted to do a scene with our pond so thats for next year .....if you do get a pond fogger let me know how it works out as i will need one myself next year...


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Here is some information on dry ice,not sure if it will answer your question on producing fog.

hth!
http://www.dryiceinfo.com/


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Fountain Day Pic*

Hi and thanks for your complement. I found a company on line that sells dye product that are used for sewer tracing. They have several colors. Its used to look for leaks in a sewer system. Don't know how well it would work. What do they use in the river in Chicago on St. Patrick's day? They dye the whole river Green??


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Head Mister fog Maker*

Does anyone know how much fog one of those 10 head mister fogers make?? Would it cover a 12' circle with ease and would the fog be very heavy?


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't know about the 10 head, but the 9 head is for 10' diameter according to artisticdelights.com.


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

*AWsome*

OK GREAT and THANKS. So I guess a 10 head which is the biggest ive seen would prob ally do 12'. I would love to see a video of one of theses thing working. Any one got a video??


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Dye*

Looks like this company listed below sells the dye im looking for. http://www.brightdyes.com/index.html

1 gallon is $80 and it takes 1 oz to 1 gallon (the lady thanks). So I thank this would be to expensive. They only use 40 pounds of powder to die the river green in Chicago so there must be something out there???


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

That doesn't seem right.
The website FAQs say 1 pint of Red 25 will dye 6,250 gallons.
So one ounce should dye 390 gallons.
Alternately 1 pound of powder will dye 60,400 gallons. The green will do nearly twice that.


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Dye*

True bit for what ever reason this is what the lady emailed me. Its a new product that is sold by the gallon and its called blood red. I sent her a message back to see if she was mistaken. Thank you for checking into it more thorough


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

I've seen the sewer trace dye in action and it is powerful stuff. The only issue may be getting enough to maintain a RED color vs. it looking Pink. I can't image you need too much, assuming this fountain is recirculating the water.


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Dye*

Here is what the factory stated and YES she was wrong on the post I left earlier.

Now all I need is the FOG SYSTEM. HELP ANY ONE??


The Blood Red will do approximately 1 pint to 6000
gallons of water. The thing is you will determine how
"RED" you want it. 1 pint to 6000 makes a red color.
Not necessarily a red so deep you can't see through 
it. It is one of those situations where you pour how
ever much in to your liking. Mixing is simple, pour 
and using a paddle (or whatever you may have) stir
to mix the color evenly.


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

I also wanted to mention that this company had several different colors to choose from!!!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

mainlandmart.com has a 10 disk system.
http://www.mainlandmart.com/fogger1.html


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Hawk7, A good friend told me about this site www.partypool.net


~D~


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

One thing to consider is how the dye will look at night (and lit). Last year we had a bloody fountain and it took a whole pint of red commercial food coloring to color 10 gallons of water so that it looked good at night. The water was lit with underwater lights too. It looked too fake being so transparent so we added white paint too to make it look more real. It turned out great but it had to be a LOT of dye. Maybe there is something better? Maybe food coloring isn't as concentrated as I thought?

(BTW, great looking bloody creek on brightdyes website! Ironical...)


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

hey Ive never used it but this stuff seems promising. the price is right and it comes with 100 tablets that each claim to dye 60 gallons. let us know what works i have a little vampire fountain that only came with a little powder dye and will need more dye soon.


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Thank You*

Thank you all for your input on the Dye. I thank Ill try the stuff I mentioned earlier. It looks promising. Any one have any luck with fogging a fountain this big??


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Hawk7 don't forget to post pictures,although I know you wouldn't leave us hanging in the dark or would you?


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Anonther thing to consider... will the dye effect the way the fogger/misters work?


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Pictures and DONT KNOW*

Yes I will post pictures. I wont Dye it till October 1. As far as the fogger, Good question?? I was also concerned that the water movement could mess up the fog as well?? I might just angle a fog machine into the fountain in the back where you don't see it and set it up on a timer and just let it blast into the fountain. This would make it blow down words but then it would rise out of the fountain. I also thought about taking a pipe and have the fog blow into the water and see if it would rise out?? Normal fog which is vapor would just go away but I don't know about the man made fog??


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Fog*

If I forced the fog from a fogger into a 4" pipe into the water of the fountain, Would the fog come up out of the water?? Anyone know??


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

mmm... I've never tried it. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn'f fog juice glycerine? If so, it's water soluable and so might just get disolved by the fountain water. Plus you'd need pressure on the 4" hose to get the fog up out into bubbles.... if I understand your description correctly.


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Fog*

I didn't know what the juice was made of. But now I do Thanks, As far as pressure that is also true. Didn't thank that one threw. Mabey I could have the pipe sit of off the water? I guess Ill just have to try it out and then post me results.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

What are you trying to make - a fog hookah?


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

Maybe use a piece of the perforated black pipe sitting just on top of the water, then the fog comes out of the holes at various spots along the pipe. Just a thought.


----------



## y2kgtp (Aug 25, 2006)

I would be careful of the stone......I would not want it stained red all year myself.....but perhaps it might be a conversation starter.....


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey guys, just got my samples from BrightDyes. I had them send me red and green. They are very cool!!! And very bright.

The red is more of a fucsia (sp?). A very VERY deep pink. They may have a better one but that's what they sent me for a sample. The green looks just like those "snap-n-glow" light sticks - a very fluorescent green. In fact, both colors illumnated under black light. The greet looks just like you would imagine in a mad scientist's lab. The red was - albeit bright pink - neat too. If I can, I'll try to get some pictures.

(BTW, I was so excited to get these that I did my tests in the toilet/tank! - each tablet lasted about 5 flushes. The first flush I let out a "Whoa! Cool!" - not a real stable thing to hear coming from a bathroom I suppose. LOL)

Any suggestions on how else to use these? I thought about dropping them into a public fountain but, I guess that is some kind of vandalism I'm sure. LOL


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh yea, forgot to mention in this thread...

I saw an example of using a fog machine for creating fog in water. It was a "squirrel cage" type fan that was powerfull enough to make bubbles come up from a pipe that was about 5 inches under the water. The fog machine's out let was pointed directly into the fan. The effect lessened the impact of the fog a bit (see my post above about glycerine) HOWEVER, this coolest thing was that the water acted as kind of a "fog chiller" and kept the fog low on the water. It looked great. I wish I would have gotten pictures.

I have all the parts... I should do a test...


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

May I make an alternate suggestion? You have that great light on there, so why not just get a color light or one of those gel things you could put over a strobe light? They do this at restruants and stuff and it makes the water look that color. And are you going to have anything float in the water? Like severd body parts cause the water will be blood like?


----------



## y2kgtp (Aug 25, 2006)

halloweenking said:


> May I make an alternate suggestion? You have that great light on there, so why not just get a color light or one of those gel things you could put over a strobe light? They do this at restruants and stuff and it makes the water look that color. And are you going to have anything float in the water? Like severd body parts cause the water will be blood like?



How about a few dozen ping pong balls with eyes painted on them....


----------

